# En alles met jou?



## kotanka

Hello everybody. I find your great forum and want to ask you something. What is mean '' En alles met jou?"
I translate it '' And everything with you?, but I am not sure, it is the correct translation.


----------



## Kayla321

The translation is fine. The original sentence is incomplete. It looks/sounds very strange to my native eyes/ears. 

Where did you find the sentence? Can we have some context?


----------



## kotanka

Yes, the context is plan for 2012. For example: I will go in Madrid, will visit some festivals and so and so. And finally wrote this, like a question towards somebody.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Kotanka

An educated guess tells me that this should be "_En alles goed met jou?_". 

PS. An educated guess is still a guess .

Groetjes Herman


----------



## kotanka

Hello NewtonCircus

Please tell me, what does it mean "_En alles goed met jou?''.
_


----------



## sound shift

"And is everything OK with you?"


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Kotanka

This means something like _"And by the way, how are you doing?"_ or _"Is everything fine with you?"

_Groetjes Herman


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

I think NewtonCircus is right, and so is Kayla321.

The sentence is incomplete and probably the result of hasty informal speech (or internet chat for that matter).

I would say the speaker tries to signal that it is your turn to tell how you're doing and what your plans are for the new year.


----------



## kotanka

Thank you.


----------

